# Big Change and Wasn't informed!



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

If you pay for a shared paddock I don't think you needed to be informed, horses can be added and removed as the managers please. If you pay for a private paddock and now it no longer is then I think that is a concern. 

It can take horses a couple of weeks to work out the new herd order, chances are things will settle down then. With the stallion... I wouldn't be too worried as long as they have him fenced adequately.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Saskia said:


> If you pay for a shared paddock I don't think you needed to be informed, horses can be added and removed as the managers please. If you pay for a private paddock and now it no longer is then I think that is a concern.
> 
> It can take horses a couple of weeks to work out the new herd order, chances are things will settle down then. With the stallion... I wouldn't be too worried as long as they have him fenced adequately.


I don't pay for a private paddock it's one huge field with the barn at the top and no the only thing keeping that stallion in is a few strands of barb wire. Which i have seen my older horse bust completely through and almost sever his hoof. I worry about my horses because 1: the stallion is the reason my older guy foundering in the first time. My older guy has been through hell and deserves to live a stress retired life. Those who have read my threads know what he's been through. 2: I also cannot ride now because there's no ring anymore. The BOs have let this place go to hell since my ex trainer left (there ex daughter in law) and it's like they just don't care. We pay them I deserve I safe environment for my horses and a safe place to ride.
Don't not say move because I can't.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, personally, I would not consider a place with barbwire a "safe environment" to begin with, but……

You have a choice. MOVE. Like the other poster said, unless you pay extra for a private turnout, the BO can put whatever horses go the best together and use their judgement. Mine does it all the time. I know that she know (and watches) who get along with who and the herd dynamics far better than ANY of us who are not there the amount of time she is.

Your only other option is to talk to the BO. Ask where you can ride. Express your concern about the stud and your gelding. But I would have already been gone, due to the fencing.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I too would have moved. Its the owners property and its their choice. If you can't move than really I don't know what you can do. Its the owner's choice how they house their stallion. If you don't pay for "extras" like a riding area than you can't really request/demand them. I feel like you have spent a lot of time being dissatisfied with this boarding situation and it it worth investigating other options.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Well, personally, I would not consider a place with barbwire a "safe environment" to begin with, but……
> 
> You have a choice. MOVE. Like the other poster said, unless you pay extra for a private turnout, the BO can put whatever horses go the best together and use their judgement. Mine does it all the time. I know that she know (and watches) who get along with who and the herd dynamics far better than ANY of us who are not there the amount of time she is.
> 
> Your only other option is to talk to the BO. Ask where you can ride. Express your concern about the stud and your gelding. But I would have already been gone, due to the fencing.


That's the thing they don't know what horses go together because they aren't BOs that know what there doing. There intentions are good but they just don't know theses horses like I do. I'm usually out there every other day. I know EVERY horse on that property better than they do. This was stupid thing to do since I know it wouldn't have matter if the mares stayed with the cows since they left the mule over there. Which is another thing that gets all the horses especially the stallion worked up cause she's running the fence screaming for the other mares.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I just stated I can't move! I don't have the money or a trailer! So stop bring that up please.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

rookie said:


> I too would have moved. Its the owners property and its their choice. If you can't move than really I don't know what you can do. Its the owner's choice how they house their stallion. If you don't pay for "extras" like a riding area than you can't really request/demand them. I feel like you have spent a lot of time being dissatisfied with this boarding situation and it it worth investigating other options.


I said I can't go anywhere. I've told them numerous times that I don't mind fixing things up at the barn the ring included. They just brush it off. Maybe when they have a 5000 dollar vet bill from those board and nails from the ring maybe they'll do something about it.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Just once I wish someone would agree me when comes to my horses.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I highly doubt they'll have to pay any type of bet bills due to YOUR horse running through a fence. You knew the fencing when you moved the horses there, that's on you.

Either talk to the barn owners or move. Period the end, it's that simple. I didn't have money or a trailer when I moved my horse due to the BO all of a sudden refusing to turn her out and kept her locked in a 10x10 cow stall. All within a few weeks. I found someone to trailer and went without buying any food for myself except a dollar chicken sandwich here and there so that I could move her.

Honestly, if you care about your horses' well being that much, you'd either find a way to move them, come to an agreement with the barn owners (like, yesterday), or sell your horses to someone who can afford them.

Not being rude here, just being blunt. One of my pet peeves because I've been through it and got myself out, at only 19 years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

shaggy said:


> Just once I wish someone would agree me when comes to my horses.


Soooo-you want us to just pat you on the head, agree…and send you on your way? You have been here long enough to know better.

You are at the barn EVERY OTHER DAY, that is what you said. I would guess that the people who run it are there a lot more than that. Unless of course the horses don't get fed, either. I don't think you know it all there every other day. Sorry.

I think Iseul said what I was thinking. :wink:


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Iseul said:


> I highly doubt they'll have to pay any type of bet bills due to YOUR horse running through a fence. You knew the fencing when you moved the horses there, that's on you.
> 
> Either talk to the barn owners or move. Period the end, it's that simple. I didn't have money or a trailer when I moved my horse due to the BO all of a sudden refusing to turn her out and kept her locked in a 10x10 cow stall. All within a few weeks. I found someone to trailer and went without buying any food for myself except a dollar chicken sandwich here and there so that I could move her.
> 
> ...


Ok first off they weren't in charge of the horses when I'm horse got hurt that two -three years ago when there daughter in law was there as the trainer. That has nothing to do with them. I'm saying now in the present the ring has pretty much fallen apart and there are boards and nails sticking out everywhere now. I've torn down all the ones I'm physically able to get down and they don't mind that. Hell the lady of was up here when I took some them down. And it's not only money that keeps from moving it's the location. It's best location for me 10 minutes from my house and 5 from my work. I don't understand why I'm the bad guy for wanting things to get fixed not only so it's safe but also functional. The BOs understand I can't move my horses.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Soooo-you want us to just pat you on the head, agree…and send you on your way? You have been here long enough to know better.
> 
> You are at the barn EVERY OTHER DAY, that is what you said. I would guess that the people who run it are there a lot more than that. Unless of course the horses don't get fed, either. I don't think you know it all there every other day. Sorry.
> 
> I think Iseul said what I was thinking. :wink:


I don't want that. Gees I just want for once to agree to with me! And yes I see those horses more than the BO's because they don't get feed! They are all on pasture! So yes I see them more! I know they walk down there every day but they don't know these horses they way I do. I know exactly when one them is off. So don't pull that they live there they know more cause they don't. I usually have to tell them when something is wrong. They have some knowledge about horses but no enough for being left wit horses when the daughter in law left.


----------



## TerraBella (Feb 11, 2013)

Look back over your boarding contract and see if there is anything in it that might help your case. Personally, I'd be a bit peeved if someone came in and started tearing down boards with out consulting me, even if it was a hazard.

Is location so important to you that you are willing to risk the health of your horses? I would rather move my horses to a nicer place farther away that keep them in a closer place with barbed wire and other hazards. Even though you pay board, only you are ultimately responsible for your horses health and well being. 

It sounds like this place is going downhill and the owners aren't willing to make improvements. Having one person badger them isn't working. It might be time to consider other options.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

How old are you?

Also, I'm at the barn every day doing either groundwork or riding. I couldn't even begin to know which horses she gets along with aside from Dude, who she was originally pastured with when I first moved her here. If the BOs live their, they most likely know who gets along with who. My BO's daughter (who only comes home at night and doesn't deal with the horses) knows who my mare gets along with better than I do. That's a plus to me boarding. I know that she's being fed, looked over, and put in a pasture with the appropriate herd. If I didn't feel that way, she'd have been moved to a different barn, again.

I also didn't mention anything about your horse getting hurt, I said when YOU put YOUR horses THERE. (Read that as italics, on mobile)

Not to mention..be glad you have a ring, be it "hazardous" or not. I have a 20x50' part of the barn that never had stalls put in, otherwise I have to go bushwhack through the woods or in the 50' roundpen that has hard dirt/mud as footing. 

Personally, I would much rather have my horses somewhere farther away and safe than close in barbwire pastures with only that separating my mare from a stud.

But that's just my opinion. Sorry I'm not just agreeing with you, but I don't do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

TerraBella said:


> Look back over your boarding contract and see if there is anything in it that might help your case. Personally, I'd be a bit peeved if someone came in and started tearing down boards with out consulting me, even if it was a hazard.
> 
> Is location so important to you that you are willing to risk the health of your horses? I would rather move my horses to a nicer place farther away that keep them in a closer place with barbed wire and other hazards. Even though you pay board, only you are ultimately responsible for your horses health and well being.
> 
> It sounds like this place is going downhill and the owners aren't willing to make improvements. Having one person badger them isn't working. It might be time to consider other options.


The lady was up there talking to my mom when I was working on the taking boards down. They don't mind that. And yeah for Location is cause I have to have someone with me at the barn cause I can't be up there riding alone. So for connivance of the others with me the locations is important.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Where are you in TN? Feel free to PM me, but I know people who have trailers, so if you need a horse moved, I could probably help hook you up there. Mare + stallion + three strand barbed wire = preggo mares +/- serious injury to someone. Never something I would accept.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you should have been told your horses were being moved, if for no other reason than so you wouldn't freak out looking for them.

That place isn't suitable and it's not safe. I get that you don't have a trailer but I'm sure you could pay someone to move your horse(s) for you.

If you can't find someone to move your horses, then all you can do is voice your concerns. If you're too broke to move then your option is to suck it up and hope they change it. Sorry to be harsh but that's the reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

TerraBella said:


> Look back over your boarding contract and see if there is anything in it that might help your case. Personally, I'd be a bit peeved if someone came in and started tearing down boards with out consulting me, even if it was a hazard.
> 
> Is location so important to you that you are willing to risk the health of your horses? I would rather move my horses to a nicer place farther away that keep them in a closer place with barbed wire and other hazards. Even though you pay board, only you are ultimately responsible for your horses health and well being.
> 
> It sounds like this place is going downhill and the owners aren't willing to make improvements. Having one person badger them isn't working. It might be time to consider other options.


I don't have boarding contract I'm the only boarder. Trust me if there Was anywhere that wasn't hour + to move them too I would but right now it just isn't doable. I can't pay more than I'm paying now.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Why don't you approach them about paying a little more and renting the paddock you're in as a private paddock? Wouldn't that solve most of your problems?

You need to work out your priorities. If you legitimately feel your horse is in danger there then that needs to be your primary concern above money and convenience. So what if you can't ride as often or whatever - work out what your number one concern is and address it, then move on down the list. So if you feel your horse is at unreasonable risk then find a way to move your horse, rent a car and trailer, hire someone to move for you, if you can't afford to provide adequate care (which includes ensuring a safe environment) then sell the horse. It's not that complicated.

I used to have two horses but I couldn't afford to give them both the care I deemed adequate. I didn't just leave one in an unsafe paddock or anything, I sold it. 

I get you're frustrated and feel these people should do all these things for you, but unfortunately that's how life is. They provide a service that you either choose to use or not to. 

Best of luck.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Iseul said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Also, I'm at the barn every day doing either groundwork or riding. I couldn't even begin to know which horses she gets along with aside from Dude, who she was originally pastured with when I first moved her here. If the BOs live their, they most likely know who gets along with who. My BO's daughter (who only comes home at night and doesn't deal with the horses) knows who my mare gets along with better than I do. That's a plus to me boarding. I know that she's being fed, looked over, and put in a pasture with the appropriate herd. If I didn't feel that way, she'd have been moved to a different barn, again.
> 
> ...


I'm 24 and I do know which horses get along and I've seen one horse out there almost have to get put down because of those mares. They blamed it all on the donkey stud before they got rid of him but those mares weren't innocent in the accident. Like I mentioned before there is no where that isn't an hour plus to move them.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Saskia said:


> Why don't you approach them about paying a little more and renting the paddock you're in as a private paddock? Wouldn't that solve most of your problems?
> 
> You need to work out your priorities. If you legitimately feel your horse is in danger there then that needs to be your primary concern above money and convenience. So what if you can't ride as often or whatever - work out what your number one concern is and address it, then move on down the list. So if you feel your horse is at unreasonable risk then find a way to move your horse, rent a car and trailer, hire someone to move for you, if you can't afford to provide adequate care (which includes ensuring a safe environment) then sell the horse. It's not that complicated.
> 
> ...


It's not a paddock. It's one big field. So I can't use it privately. There's now seven horses in this field I know I said its big field I don't think it's big enough for seven horses


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've boarded an hour away before because the closer facilities weren't safe or healthy for my horses. They come first - not the convenience of them being near 

If you can find a place that's an hour away at the same price I would move as long as it was, again, healthier and safer for them. So you may only get to see them once a week right now if you do that...but you'l know that they won't get injured, pregnant or stressed.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought you were the only boarder? Who owns the stud you mentioned and the other 5 horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Iseul said:


> I thought you were the only boarder? Who owns the stud you mentioned and the other 5 horses?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They all used to belong to the ex daughter in law before she divorced there son and left. She just left them there.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Nickers2002 said:


> I've boarded an hour away before because the closer facilities weren't safe or healthy for my horses. They come first - not the convenience of them being near
> 
> If you can find a place that's an hour away at the same price I would move as long as it was, again, healthier and safer for them. So you may only get to see them once a week right now if you do that...but you'l know that they won't get injured, pregnant or stressed.


I'll never find a place with the same price cause we have a special price worked out.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You're kind of shooting down the advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TerraBella (Feb 11, 2013)

If you don't have a contract, be aware that they could tell you to pay more or get out. I understand how inconvenient it is to travel to see my horses. My last boarding barn was 50 minutes from my house. Having to have someone else with you makes it twice as hard. 

But it is worth it to you to put your horses at risk like that. You're potentially asking for huge vet bills or worse, injuries that can't be fixed and your horse has to be put down. That can happen at any barn of course, accidents happen. But it sounds like the chances of an accident occurring is very high. 

Do you always need to have someone there with you while you work with your horses? Maybe you can consider only ride one day a week when someone can come with you, and doing ground work, longing, etc other days of the week while you're alone.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

While I can't comment about how well you know the horses or your personal situation I can say that talking to other barns about your predicament and working out a price might be an option. They might not be glamorous barns but they might be willing to work out a price for you to move your horses. I do think that you should have been informed that your horse was being moved nearer to a stud (if I read that right ) or in a group that they don't normally get along with but to me it's overkill to notify a boarder every time their horse switches a field or an arena is taken. As for the arena, can you ride in with the cows and/or other horses? That's what I do. 

As for not being able to move because of a trailer.... I one time had to move two horses to the next town, I didn't have a truck or trailer and the only person I knew who did was out of town and wouldn't be back until it was too late to move them. Me and my family took one day and hand walked them to the next town (once on county roads we ponied them from the back of a pick up truck that was on it's last legs ). Good luck, it's not a fun situation for sure.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

That special price isn't going to count for much when your horse is injured and you've got to foot the bill and the fee to get a vet out. Knowingly keeping your horse somewhere despite the risks implies that you accept them, and any accompanying vet bills, so I doubt the owners or a court would find them liable for any bills that crop up. And I would definitely expect those mares to get pregnant and any geldings to potentially be injured when someone (stud or mare) takes down a fence to get together. Stallions won't often tolerate other boys near 'their' girls.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> You're kind of shooting down the advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry I'm not meaning too. It's just moving is just not an option right now. My parents are older and I have to do what the easiest for them.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know what else to say anymore. I'm constantly attacked when I post something on here. I said repeatedly I can't move my horses. It's not an option. If that makes me a horrible owner then I'm sorry. Another reason I can't move the is my vet and farrier. The both know my older horses issues. I'm not trying to shoot down advice.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

No one's attacking you. We are all saying the same thing though. You have two options: move or don't move. You say you can't move so that means you're stuck. Not liking that situation doesn't change it - you're stuck and you're not in charge. All you can do is voice your concerns and see if they will change, but they're under zero obligation or incentive to make any changes you want.

That's it. Those are your options.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

The trouble is that I don't think many other people have any advice other than move. I don't think you are going to have luck changing pasture mates around, you probably can't change the fencing and honestly a fenced area to ride is a luxury. I know a number of folks who work of board in exchange for stall duty. The thing is that you are saving money short side at the risk of an emergency. If you own a mare I would be worried about the stud getting out (its likely) and getting my mare preggo. If the owners are as negligent as you say you would never know. Than its either a lute shot or a foal which is going to be expensive. I would take the money and inconvenience increase in board/drive time as a "avoiding major vet bills". 

I just don't think that other than you setting up fencing yourself and buying the supplies to fix the entire set up you don't have many options. A whole lot of work for something you don't own. You can move or tough it out.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

TerraBella said:


> If you don't have a contract, be aware that they could tell you to pay more or get out. I understand how inconvenient it is to travel to see my horses. My last boarding barn was 50 minutes from my house. Having to have someone else with you makes it twice as hard.
> 
> But it is worth it to you to put your horses at risk like that. You're potentially asking for huge vet bills or worse, injuries that can't be fixed and your horse has to be put down. That can happen at any barn of course, accidents happen. But it sounds like the chances of an accident occurring is very high.
> 
> Do you always need to have someone there with you while you work with your horses? Maybe you can consider only ride one day a week when someone can come with you, and doing ground work, longing, etc other days of the week while you're alone.


Yes I do need someone there. I've fallen a couple times and it makes me feeling better knowing someone is there with me. I can't help it it's just how I feel.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

rookie said:


> The trouble is that I don't think many other people have any advice other than move. I don't think you are going to have luck changing pasture mates around, you probably can't change the fencing and honestly a fenced area to ride is a luxury. I know a number of folks who work of board in exchange for stall duty. The thing is that you are saving money short side at the risk of an emergency. If you own a mare I would be worried about the stud getting out (its likely) and getting my mare preggo. If the owners are as negligent as you say you would never know. Than its either a lute shot or a foal which is going to be expensive. I would take the money and inconvenience increase in board/drive time as a "avoiding major vet bills".
> 
> I just don't think that other than you setting up fencing yourself and buying the supplies to fix the entire set up you don't have many options. A whole lot of work for something you don't own. You can move or tough it out.


Thankfully I don't own the mares. They do. But thing that worries me is they don't now how to handle foals. They have a mule that's going to be 2 this month and it's crazy wild which is why it's still in with the cows. They also have 7 or 8 month foal that is well on it's why to being wild because they have penned up and won't let out with other horses. Both are fillys which doesn't help with the stallion.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

If I were you, I would be asking my vet/farrier if they knew of a place to board in your area. If the vet/farrier aren't willing to travel to a barn 1+ hour away, they must have enough business in your current area (business = horses = other barns).


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> No one's attacking you. We are all saying the same thing though. You have two options: move or don't move. You say you can't move so that means you're stuck. Not liking that situation doesn't change it - you're stuck and you're not in charge. All you can do is voice your concerns and see if they will change, but they're under zero obligation or incentive to make any changes you want.
> 
> That's it. Those are your options.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those shouldn't be my only options. They know the crap their at that time daughter in law put me through. They know she's the reason for most of the problems and the reason I'm stuck there. When she left she could have helped me find a barn. Instead she had her kids telling me that there "evil" grandparents (who are my BOs now.) we're going to kick me out. They are far from evil. The are actually very nice just older so things don't get done or fixed unless it appsolutly has to be done.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

beverleyy said:


> If I were you, I would be asking my vet/farrier if they knew of a place to board in your area. If the vet/farrier aren't willing to travel to a barn 1+ hour away, they must have enough business in your current area (business = horses = other barns).


I didn't say they wouldn't travel. I know the vet might. The vet also does other animals besides horses. the farrier idk cause I know he and his wife just moved.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm curious, how did the stallion cause your gelding to founder?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Stop being a victim. No one has to help you change barns. You are adult, that I would assume has a car for transportation. 

You either need to figure out how to make the area safer for your horses, by building and/or upgrading fencing with solid HOT electric or wood fencing, or you can hire people to help you move your horses. Talking with your vet and farrier may help give you possibly new barn options.....


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

"Those shouldn't be my only options." Either make some new options or accept them. Life is not fair.

"They know the crap their at that time daughter in law put me through." And so what if they do? That doesn't mean they owe you anything. Maybe their DIL ought to apologize, but that's neither here nor there and doesn't help you or your horse. 

You're a grown up with responsibilities to care for what you have committed to. If you can't meet your obligations, then maybe you need to consider selling the horse. I get that life might have landed you in a mess, but as the party in charge of your horse's well-being, it is up to you to suck it up and do what needs doing, even if it entails some sacrifice or hardship on your part.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

kiwi79 said:


> I'm curious, how did the stallion cause your gelding to founder?


The ex trainer decided to let him out if his stall one day and he tortured my older guy from the moment he was out. My other horse was in the field where the cows are back then and I turned out around one day to see the stallion chase my other horse all over creation. Then one day I had my older guy up grooming him and went to turn him out well the stallion imediatle ran up and stated to chase him. He pulled away and pulled the lead rope out if my hand and took off throw the field with the stallion chasing him. All the ex trainer and her daughter did was laugh. I didn't find it funny when my horse was just getting over being hurt and was newly blind in one at the time. 
The farrier told me that the stress from stallion is what caused the founder not his previous injuries.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Dehda01 said:


> Stop being a victim. No one has to help you change barns. You are adult, that I would assume has a car for transportation.
> 
> You either need to figure out how to make the area safer for your horses, by building and/or upgrading fencing with solid HOT electric or wood fencing, or you can hire people to help you move your horses. Talking with your vet and farrier may help give you possibly new barn options.....


I was victim all the DIL's crap. And no I don't have car. I'm not very comfortable with driving but I'm working on it.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Sharpie said:


> "Those shouldn't be my only options." Either make some new options or accept them. Life is not fair.
> 
> "They know the crap their at that time daughter in law put me through." And so what if they do? That doesn't mean they owe you anything. Maybe their DIL ought to apologize, but that's neither here nor there and doesn't help you or your horse.
> 
> You're a grown up with responsibilities to care for what you have committed to. If you can't meet your obligations, then maybe you need to consider selling the horse. I get that life might have landed you in a mess, but as the party in charge of your horse's well-being, it is up to you to suck it up and do what needs doing, even if it entails some sacrifice or hardship on your part.


Don't not tell me to sell my horses! I've heard that so many times on this forum on my different post it's ridiculous!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Honestly, you've receive all your options... you can 1 ) move to a new facility where your horses will be SAFE. You don't like riding alone? Find a facility with other boards. You can't afford it? Pick up more work, work off some of your board, anything to get your horses to a safer place. 2 ) suck it up and stay, offer to pay more to have the facility fixed up or don't (but if you do pay more... why not just move?) If you don't want to pay more then accept the risk your horse might be hurt. This, IMO, is the worst option. or 3 ) sell your horse until you're at a point in your life where you can afford to keep him in a safe place. It sucks for you, but it would be a better option for your HORSE and that's what is important here... providing a safe environment for your horse. You are responsible for him, he should be your priority.

You've shot down the advice with various "reasons" like you don't have the money, you don't have a trailer, you want people there while you ride... but there ARE solutions to all of those "problems" that will ultimately end in a better situation for your HORSE.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's obviously frustrating for you; feeling you can't move your horse, while also being unable to improve her current situation. However, what do you expect people to say? You can't change the BO's minds, yet you can't move him either. Sadly there is no 3rd option to add to what has continually been suggested. 

As for just saying: Poor you, this situation sucks, it might get better just hang in there! ... well, I am sure you know by now that horseforum members aren't exactly known to sugarcoat problems, but bluntly state the facts. 

You can't move your horse for a number of reasons, but you can't seem to induce any changes either. If that is absolutely true, then you have no other choice than to consider maybe selling your horse to a safer home, and perhaps putting that money towards lessons? You say you don't feel confident riding alone, so perhaps you need a trainer back in your life to build your confidence. 

You absolutely don't want to sell, but no it is not a ridiculous option. Yes it's an option that hurts, but if you can't place your horse in an environment that provides proper care, you need to make the difficult decision of postponing horse ownership.

On another note, no matter how difficult moving your horse may seem, don't completely block that option out. Sometimes certain things appear impossible, but if there is a will, there is a way. Compromises and sacrifices are sometimes necessary, but it can be doable if you put all your will into thinking it out. I don't know, maybe you have already. Your posts however give the impression that the numerous obstacles in your way have completely stopped you from considering this possibility, in any shape or form.

In the end, I hope everything works out and that you end up finding a solution. Horse related problems are always so stressful.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW. Honey, hold up here, and get a hold of REALITY.

No one is attacking you.
You have all your options.
You can either accept them or continue to live in la-la land until something bad happens.
You also have the option to get the heck off the forum if you don't like the responses.

For 24, you should be mature enough to handle this situation. You can hire people to move the horses. Or you can leave them there. Or you can sell them. Getting all huffy and snarky with us is going to get you no where. Someone has to give you the real options, isn't that why you came here?

No one is going to pat your head and agree with you 100% of the time. You SHOULD have made a boarding contract. That is your first mistake. The BO is under no obligation to tend to your needs outside of what you pay them for.

As for the crap the DIL put you through, that is completely irrelevant. As is the stud and the founder. This bring us back to the "you know your options" side of things. Either deal with it, or don't whine about it.

You can shoot down by saying you don't have money, trailer, whatever...But if you don't have the money to move your horse, are you going to have the money when your horse gets hurt? Is that fair to the horse that they suffer because you can't afford treatment? What if you can't afford the euthanization either? Are you willing to put a bullet through your horse's head? Can you AFFORD the bullet, and handle a gun?

These are the hard questions of horsemanship. Sorry to break it to you. While you may think "that won't happen to me", it has happened to people, and there is always that possibility. That is why I have guns in my house. For the unthinkable. The day I couldn't afford it, would be the day my horse would be going to someone who could. No matter if it cost me everything to get her there, she does NOT deserve to suffer with me when she could be happy with someone else. Keep in mind I do not say this lightly; This is the horse that has pulled me out of suicide. 

So, take it or leave it. That's what you have to work with.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

shaggy said:


> Those shouldn't be my only options. They know the crap their at that time daughter in law put me through. They know she's the reason for most of the problems and the reason I'm stuck there. When she left she could have helped me find a barn. Instead she had her kids telling me that there "evil" grandparents (who are my BOs now.) we're going to kick me out. They are far from evil. The are actually very nice just older so things don't get done or fixed unless it appsolutly has to be done.


You're right, they shouldn't be. However, you're wrong as to why. It doesn't matter what their DIL did. It still does not obligate them to make you happy. You have a sense of entitlement that is misplaced. Your sense of entitlement does not change the situation either.

If you're so hard up for cash that you can't keep your horses in a safe place, what if something happens and you are faced with a huge vet bill? Looks very possible with barbed wire around.

The facts don't change. Maybe it's time to find a new job or a second job so you can afford a different barn. They don't have to make things different to accommodate you. You're just a boarder. It doesn't matter what someone else did or how many chores you do - they're not obligated.

Like it or not, your options are the same. 

I feel you, it sucks to be strapped for cash. I don't know if you're depending on your parents for money or what your situation is but you can't expect other people to feel like they owe it to you to make things better because someone was mean in the past. Life doesn't work that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

First off, don't take this the wrong way, but your farrier is an idiot. Being chased around by another horse won't cause your horse to founder. Most likely the founder was caused by grain or access to fresh grass (bluegrass founder is common). Are the cattle being fed grain while in with the horses? If so, there you go. That could cause founder. I am a little concerned with the amount of land per animal at your current situation. How many acres do the horses and cattle have access to? Are they given any hay whatsoever? Pasture doesn't last year round, and unless they have something like 20-30 acres of lush grass pasture, they need additional hay, especially this time of year. It sounds like there are a lot of issues amongst your herds. While every horse herd has its tussles, it is more common to see fighting if the horses are competing for food. Just something to think about.

Here's a suggestion. Since you cannot move your horses, and need a better situation, why don't you talk to the BO about selling the stud and some of the other horses? Sounds like they aren't used often, if at all. If you offered to do some groundwork, and help sell them, you might improve your situation that way by decreasing the number of horses there. Then I would offer to help fix up the place. Don't be shy about it. Just say, "You guys have been so good to me, I want to return the favor by helping you fix up some things in need of repair. I will do things as I can, but I think it would help improve both of our situations." Insist that you do this. It's highly unlikely that they'll refuse an offer of free help.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

This thread has run it's course and shall remain closed.


----------

